# Flat roof leaking



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, what kind of roofing is on it now? Can you post any pics?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

tractorboy said:


> Does anyone have any ideas as to a temporary fix to get through an English winter. The idea was that next year (subject to saving the cash) that we would pitch the roof properly.


What is the size of the roof?

Can you put up a temporary tarp until you are able to replace?


----------



## hvacdude (Aug 19, 2006)

low slope roofs can be a pain. if you are going to re-pitch within a year i have a suggeston. i have incountered this problem recently with a commercial building. we applied rolled roofing but insted of overlapping the standard 2", we overlapped 4" and sealed all seams and nails with Fibered wet/dry roof sealer. start at the bottom (of-course) and when you get to the top make sure that the roofing is tucked under the siding atleast a little. hope that helps.
Randy


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

hvacdude said:


> low slope roofs can be a pain. if you are going to re-pitch within a year i have a suggeston. i have incountered this problem recently with a commercial building. we applied rolled roofing but insted of overlapping the standard 2", we overlapped 4" and sealed all seams and nails with Fibered wet/dry roof sealer. start at the bottom (of-course) and when you get to the top make sure that the roofing is tucked under the siding atleast a little. hope that helps.
> Randy


Did you nail through both layers at the laps?

Flat rrofs are really not a pain....HVAC, now thats a pain.


----------



## tractorboy (Sep 19, 2006)

AaronB said:


> Well, what kind of roofing is on it now? Can you post any pics?


 
The roof is plastic with seams (plastic connections) run down the slope. They all look ok. My concern is most problem the screws used to hold the roof down.

Is there any dangers is climbing on the roof, with a board?


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Eeeee... corrugated plastic roofing? I wouldn't go marching around on that if you can help it. Maybe a big blue tarp will get you through the winter if money is tight.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

tractorboy said:


> My concern is most problem the screws used to hold the roof down.
> Are rubber gaskets between the screws and the roof material?
> 
> 
> Is there any dangers is climbing on the roof, with a board?


Depends on the spacing between the rafters, the weight of the person climbing on the roof, the shape of the roof, the age of the roof...

If you are able to stay above the rafters then you may be a little safer but hard to tell without a photo?


----------

